# Probs mit Vektor.



## SixxKiller (19. Juli 2007)

Hi Leutz.
Ich hab ein etwas größeres Problem wobei ich Hilfe benötige.
Ich habe für einen Eishockey Fan Club ein Trikotdesign erstellt.
Nun soll dieses Design in Druck gegeben werden. (Siehe Anhang)
Der Grafiker der Druckerei brauch die Daten aber in Vektor, ich hab
das design aber mit Photoshop erstellt.
Hab ich jetzt die Möglichkeit die PSD umzuwandeln oder muss ich
das Design komplett im z.B. Adobe Illustrator neu erstellen?
Wenn ich es neu erstellen müsste hätte ich ein Problem da das Eis
im Design mit einem PlugIn in PS erstellt wurde und mit Illustrator nicht
funktioniert.
Wie kann ich dieses Problem am besten lösen?
Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Greetz SixxKiller


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. Juli 2007)

Ich würde das ganze noch einmal neu machen. Ist viel zu überladen und der eigentliche Name geht völlig unter. 


Alex


----------



## nike0509 (20. Juli 2007)

mal eine Frage vorab: wie will die Druckerei das denn Bedrucken Siebdruck? Offset?
und wie wollen sie es angelegt haben? 1:1? 1:10?

LG Nike


----------



## Roman-studios (16. September 2007)

wenn du das HQ gemacht hast brauchst du gar kein Vector...


----------

